# SCA Promotions wants $7,000,000 back from Lance



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I hope that Lance invested it well.



> A Dallas promotions company that paid Lance Armstrong more than $7 million in bonuses for winning the Tour de France is demanding he return the money. A spokesman for SCA Promotions said Friday the company will send Armstrong a demand letter on Monday now that Armstrong' seven Tour de France titles have been revoked. The company paid Armstrong about $7 million for winning his sixth tour in 2004 and reportedly paid up to $12 million total.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

think it just goes to show how shifty lance was to pull one over on an a insurance company!

they never forget!


----------



## HacO (Jan 25, 2010)

Look like the #%^*#%^ will get away with it.

Dallas promoter demands refund from Armstrong - Yahoo! News


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

If he refuses to pay back, SCA then could start a procedure for perjury against him right ?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Settlements based on fraud can be overturned in most states. Add to this that Armstrong committed perjury in the case. Also only $7.5 million were in the settlement. Another $4 million were paid out prior.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> If he refuses to pay back, SCA then could start a procedure for perjury against him right ?


It's outside the statute of limitations. Armstrong can still plead the fifth, although it has different implications in a civil vs criminal case.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

But he did "win" the TDF in those years. That can't be changed. Record books can be changed, but historical events can't be changed. (unless you live in a "1984" type society).

Also

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't one of the reasons that Armstrong won was because there was no mention of doping in the contract?....Please correct me if I am wrong.
.
.
.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

The contract did read winner, but he has, officially, been stripped of it. Also, there is no question he perjured himself.

Either way, it's a mess.


----------



## the_doctor (Dec 27, 2008)

ronderman said:


> The contract did read winner, but he has, officially, been stripped of it. Also, there is no question he perjured himself.
> 
> Either way, it's a mess.


The SCA Lawyer said,previously, that the word of "winner" was qualified with the word of "official." They dropped the case as they could not declare Mr. Armstrong was not the "official winner."

Now, he is no longer the "official winner."

Bill


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

jorgy said:


> It's outside the statute of limitations. Armstrong can still plead the fifth, although it has different implications in a civil vs criminal case.


Give the efforts Armstrong went to cover it up it would be easy to Toll the SOL.....but this does not matter as SCA would not "Charge" Armstrong, that is someone elses job. They would show that Armstrong committed Perjury and Fraud, which are the most common reasons settlements are overturned


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> But he did "win" the TDF in those years. That can't be changed. Record books can be changed, but historical events can't be changed.
> .


Yeah, and Rosie Ruiz won the Boston Marathon :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Yeah, and Rosie Ruiz won the Boston Marathon :thumbsup:



Illogical comparison, Doctor.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

ghost6 said:


> Illogical comparison, Doctor.


You are right, Armstrong's fraud is far larger then Rosie's


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

Can't imagine that ego goes down lightly. Man's life is over. Guess he'll have to sell a couple mansions.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

jorgy said:


> It's outside the statute of limitations. Armstrong can still plead the fifth, although it has different implications in a civil vs criminal case.


Unlike the case in a criminal proceeding, he can be called to the witness stand by the plaintiff. He may plead the fifth, but the court can also direct a judgment for the plaintiff if he refuses to answer questions And if his prior perjury is outside of the statute of limitations, as it probably is, the court may not recognize his privilege. You can only assert a 5th Amendment privilege if an answer can subject you to a criminal prosecution.

OJ didn't have a 5th in his civil case because he was acquitted of the murders. He could never be prosecuted for them ever again.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Lance might have to spend the $7 million on lawyers.


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

Armstrong will be very poor or broke after all this over, he's not as rich as everyone portrays him to be


----------



## vs779 (Feb 22, 2005)

jjmstang said:


> Armstrong will be very poor or broke after all this over, he's not as rich as everyone portrays him to be


Net worth $125M


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

vs779 said:


> Net worth $125M


This figure is about as valid as the "500 tests, Never tested positive" Myth


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Armstrong has so much more money than 125 million. No telling how much he has hidden that can't be accounted for. There's no question he made plans just in case the truth did come out.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

MaddSkillz said:


> Armstrong has so much more money than 125 million. No telling how much he has hidden that can't be accounted for. There's no question he made plans just in case the truth did come out.


I am not disagreeing with you, but do you have a link?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

swiss account


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

No. I read that his sponsorship deals were worth tens of millions a year and he's been with some for over a decade. I dunno, 125 million seems rather low for someone in his position for so long.


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

I would think the guy is loaded to the gills. His name is/was on everything you can imagine. He made tons of cash for a long time. I don't think he has to worry about money anymore.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

My guess? SCA could try and make this high stakes - go after the money, plus legal fees from 2004, plus legal fees now, plus interest. That's a big bill. Then offer to negotiate with Armstrong for less than the 12 million. 

Not perfectly just, but practical.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

MaddSkillz said:


> No. I read that his sponsorship deals were worth tens of millions a year and he's been with some for over a decade. I dunno, 125 million seems rather low for someone in his position for so long.


Hmmm.. Yeh, didn't seem like he had outrageous spending habits either..seemed kinda low key at least with flash and bling. Maybe I missed something there though..


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think Armstrongs swiss holdings are in the Ferrari accounts.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

rydbyk said:


> Hmmm.. Yeh, didn't seem like he had outrageous spending habits either..seemed kinda low key at least with flash and bling. Maybe I missed something there though..


Well, he did blow a million on drugs. Think he wrote that off as a business expense?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> Hmmm.. Yeh, didn't seem like he had outrageous spending habits either..seemed kinda low key at least with flash and bling. Maybe I missed something there though..


Super low key


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Super low key


is that a trek frame?


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

mariomal99 said:


> is that a trek frame?


Haha! Good one.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

For all we know, LA's testicular cancer may very well be a sham too. I agree - he has $$$$$ hidden everywhere....there is no way a con man will be so confident he will NEVER get caught!


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

How much money did SCA make using LA name??

Just another entinty tryin to get something for nothing.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

hipo_p51 said:


> How much money did SCA make using LA name??
> 
> Just another entinty tryin to get something for nothing.


When in doubt, best not to speak and let the whole world know. 

Do you know that SCA Promotions is the insurance company that Tailwind took out an insurance policy from to cover their contract incentive with lance regarding winning multiple TdF's? 


Yer busting me up if you think SCA promotions made money off ol one nut.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> For all we know, LA's testicular cancer may very well be a sham too. I agree - he has $$$$$ hidden everywhere....there is no way a con man will be so confident he will NEVER get caught!


Maybe he's hiding a gold nugget in his scrotum...


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

PaleAleYum said:


> When in doubt, best not to speak and let the whole world know.
> 
> Do you know that SCA Promotions is the insurance company that Tailwind took out an insurance policy from to cover their contract incentive with lance regarding winning multiple TdF's?
> 
> ...


Even if they made no money, they must have had an increase in buisness form the LA name. Whats the value of that?


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

hipo_p51 said:


> Even if they made no money, they must have had an increase in buisness form the LA name. Whats the value of that?


Yep, SCA made a fortune by suing lance. 

It's all about lance isn't it?

View attachment 268001


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

hipo_p51 said:


> Even if they made no money, they must have had an increase in buisness form the LA name. Whats the value of that?


I doubt that an insurance company that insures sports bonuses made a lot of money...trying to back out of paying Armstrong's bonus. I mean, that's what everyone wants, to have to sue to get their insurer to pay up. 

I think lots of people did make money off Armstrong and knew, or were pretty darn sure, he was doping. 

But others did get legit screwed. Lemond and Kimmage are right up there. Emma O'Rielly, SCA, the Andreus, Basson, Simoni, also.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

It is kind of hard to root for an insurance company, but you have to hand it to LA. He's managed to make one into the good guys.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

roopstigo | The Soul of Sports

Armstrong tried to settle with SCA but was rejected


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> roopstigo | The Soul of Sports
> 
> Armstrong tried to settle with SCA but was rejected


Makes it pretty clear what Lance has to lose financially. Thx.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

If Pharmstrong is worth over $100 million, why would his lawyers offer a settlement of just $1 million?

Stuff like that is going to keep the news on the front page.


I would thing they should have offered something like $5 million to settle. ::shrugs::


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

BBC Sport - Lance Armstrong: Sunday Times sues cyclist for up to £1m

Sunday Times files for $1.6 Million+. SCA will file for $12,000,000 soon.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> BBC Sport - Lance Armstrong: Sunday Times sues cyclist for up to £1m
> 
> Sunday Times files for $1.6 Million+. SCA will file for $12,000,000 soon.


And so it continues.


I hope they get every penny back, plus interest.


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> BBC Sport - Lance Armstrong: Sunday Times sues cyclist for up to £1m
> 
> Sunday Times files for $1.6 Million+. SCA will file for $12,000,000 soon.


he would be considerably more worried about the Sunday Times issue.

News Limited have bottomless pockets and will be after the win in court, no settlements. The insurance company will let it run and then step in afterwards.

Rupert is old, but will go after him like a pitbull after the bad year they had in 2012.


----------

